# Bomb truck disguised as an ambulance found outside German soccer stadium



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

After finding a suspicious suitcase, and evacuating the stadium 90 minutes before game time between Germany and Holland, police found a "bomb truck" they say was disguised to look like an ambulance on the grounds.
Germany friendly against Holland cancelled after security threat | Daily Mail Online
The German chancellor and her cabinet were expected to attend the match.

Not much detail yet. We'll see.
Stay vigilant everyone.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will take many more Madrid/Paris type of slaughter for the Political leadership to actually respond and for the moderate Euroweenies and liberals to get their heads screwed on correctly to understand it is convert Islam, be enslaved or die.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

But, but it's a religion of peace!!!:76:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

They will argue to our death that it is only a few zealots not the religion as a whole.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> After finding a suspicious suitcase, and evacuating the stadium 90 minutes before game time between Germany and Holland, police found a "bomb truck" they say was disguised to look like an ambulance on the grounds.
> Germany friendly against Holland cancelled after security threat | Daily Mail Online
> The German chancellor and her cabinet were expected to attend the match.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned several days ago...
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/19108-isis-claims-russia-next-2.html#post347199



keith9365 said:


> They will argue to our death that it is only a few zealots not the religion as a whole.


There was just a "few" Nazi's too


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

And now they are saying this too was a false alarm. How the heck did it go from an explosive ambulance to nothing??? I suspicious of a cover up.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> And now they are saying this too was a false alarm. How the heck did it go from an explosive ambulance to nothing??? I suspicious of a cover up.


Buried to prevent Panic.
The Germans will start open season on their new neighbors....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> And now they are saying this too was a false alarm. How the heck did it go from an explosive ambulance to nothing??? I suspicious of a cover up.


I hate to admit it but you are probably right. I'm surprised the news reported that one of the terrorist in Paris
had slipped in with the refugees.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This whole thing ain't gonna really change much until Mecca, Medina, and Riyadh are all ash piles.

Osama Bin Laden and his whole ilk came from there, . . . the Wahabbi sect of Islam is the one producing these imams, . . . leaders, . . . teachers, . . . and coaches.

That is the snakes head, . . . lair, . . . and bread basket, . . . 

Take em down..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Part I:
You Can't Understand ISIS If You Don't Know the History of Wahhabism in Saudi Arabia 
You Can't Understand ISIS If You Don't Know the History of Wahhabism in Saudi Arabia | Alastair Crooke

Abd al-Wahhab demanded conformity -- a conformity that was to be demonstrated in physical and tangible ways. He argued that all Muslims must individually pledge their allegiance to a single Muslim leader (a Caliph, if there were one). Those who would not conform to this view should be killed, their wives and daughters violated, and their possessions confiscated, he wrote. The list of apostates meriting death included the Shiite, Sufis and other Muslim denominations, whom Abd al-Wahhab did not consider to be Muslim at all.

There is nothing here that separates Wahhabism from ISIS. The rift would emerge only later: from the subsequent institutionalization of Muhammad ibn ʿAbd al-Wahhab's doctrine of "One Ruler, One Authority, One Mosque" -- these three pillars being taken respectively to refer to the Saudi king, the absolute authority of official Wahhabism, and its control of "the word" (i.e. the mosque).

It is this rift -- the ISIS denial of these three pillars on which the whole of Sunni authority presently rests -- makes ISIS, which in all other respects conforms to Wahhabism, a deep threat to Saudi Arabia.

Part II:
Middle East Time Bomb: The Real Aim of ISIS Is to Replace the Saud Family as the New Emirs of Arabia

Middle East Time Bomb: The Real Aim of ISIS Is to Replace the Saud Family as the New Emirs of Arabia | Alastair Crooke


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> And now they are saying this too was a false alarm. How the heck did it go from an explosive ambulance to nothing??? I suspicious of a cover up.


I must have missed this. Any links?


----------

